# aggressive veiltail..



## Timandra (Jan 27, 2011)

I own two veiltails, two angel fish and two redcaps. The pet shop said they will all live together ok. But the larger of the two veiltails has become quite aggressive to towards the angel and redcaps. It chases the fish around the aquarium and bites at there side fins untill the fin is so small that the fish are dying as they can no longer swim properly. I have tried to ask the pet shop owner why this happening and he has replied to me with "' I dont know"".. can anyone help and tell me why. Im a first tine aquarium owner and my daughter is getting rather upset that the big fish is being nasty. I thought fish were nice pets for childen to start with..

Please advice me.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Higher animals are very individualistic. Your Veiltail has decided to be a bully. There could be lots of reasons for this. The tank may be too samll, this may be a characteristic of the breed, he wants more goldfish buddies, or the Angelfish moves too slow and is easy to catch. Angelfish and Goldfish should never be mixed together. Goldfish are a cold water fish (temp < 70F), Angelfish like warm water (temp > 80F). If you had an Oscar rather than an Angelfish, the tables would be turned!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Veiltails,as in bettas?I can tell you several issues with your fish.First off,the red cap orandas will get very large,and they are pretty docile though one big they like to throw around their weight.Angels are semi aggressive,and once they pair off,they will get very mean especially when guarding eggs.Bettas(Assuming thats what you have) are highly aggressive and will fight themselves(Thats what they have been bred to do...)And with all the stress,they will pick at other fish too,to spread aggression.


----------



## eaglesfan3711 (Nov 16, 2008)

Please clarify what you have and we'll be able to give you more informative feedback.


----------

